
Array destructuring for multi-value returns (in light of React hooks) - tosh
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hWb-lQW4NSG9yRpyyiAA_9Ktytd5lypLnVLhPX9vamE/edit
======
tosh
context:
[https://twitter.com/mathias/status/1057611461999112192](https://twitter.com/mathias/status/1057611461999112192)

